# Do you cook with Aloe leaves?



## Elf (Feb 11, 2011)

Lately I have noticed that my local grecery store has begun to carry Aloe leaves. Not the litttle petite one you grow in a pot on the window sill, but giant 3 footers!  What to you cook that requires a 3 foot aloe leaf?


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never heard of cooking them.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 11, 2011)

I only use aloe when I cook myself 

Josie


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> I only use aloe when I cook myself
> 
> Josie



  That's the only use I know of.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm a little green with a gag reflex but I found this recipe.... Ohh lowrdy

Poached Aloe Recipe | Aloe Vera Recipe


----------



## Linda123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you think it could be used to wrap around something before it is baked/roasted/grilled?


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I'm a little green with a gag reflex but I found this recipe.... Ohh lowrdy
> 
> Poached Aloe Recipe | Aloe Vera Recipe


 
Sorry Kayelle The Devil made me do it 
I Have A one inch round burn now hot liquid.

Josie


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I'm a little green with a gag reflex but I found this recipe.... Ohh lowrdy
> 
> Poached Aloe Recipe | Aloe Vera Recipe



EEeewww!  Now I'm .


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you read this line there, Z??


> Because some people are funny about textures, I should warn you that raw aloe is _extremely_ slimy. Think okra x10. Cooking it reduces the slime factor considerably, but it does still have a viscous slippery feel to it.


Pinching lips and running for the bathroom.....


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 11, 2011)

Alot of people drink the inside after it has been blended some.(can go down in 1 piece)


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Did you read this line there, Z??
> Pinching lips and running for the bathroom.....



Yep, that's what made me  Why would anyone want to eat jiggly slimy aloe.  Now I won't even be able to eat Jello.


----------



## potsnpanties (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't heard of _cooking_ with aloe until now , only drinking aloe juice and the topical usages. There's definite nutritional value, so why not!

Having a quick look at how aloe vera is used from a cooking perspective, it seems to be with beverages and in 'dessert' forms (cubes of the peeled aloe leaf)... Makes sense. It reminds me a little of nata de coco. So maybe a good addition to beverages like bubble tea, etc.

We actually have big aloe plants in our garden... and now I'm starting to have ideas....


----------



## Elf (Feb 12, 2011)

potsnpanties please let us know your ideas come out. I am really puzzled on the use aloe in cooking.


----------



## chopper (Feb 12, 2011)

My mom had a rare autoimune desease that affected her skin.  She used to drink the juice, and also buy the aloe to rub on her skin.  The doctor told her that it was better than lotions.  But not once did she EAT it.


----------



## chopper (Feb 12, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Yep, that's what made me Why would anyone want to eat jiggly slimy aloe. Now I won't even be able to eat Jello.


 Aloe Jello.  Now there's an idea...


----------



## potsnpanties (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, I don't see a huge difference between drinking and eating it  doesn't seem _that_ terrible.

If I can find the darn plant (we have so many succulents it's hard to point out which is the aloe and which is a plant that simply looks like it... not something you want to mistake) I'll test it out as a bubble tea filler like nata de coco is used and I'll let you know!


----------

